# Humble Reminder: WHAT IS SEWA ?



## Archived_Member16 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## pk70 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Beautiful, hard hit on hypocrisy *:yes:


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 16, 2008)

A real gem!!!
Thanks veer ji for posting inspiring articles.

Regards


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 16, 2008)

This is good stuff, thanks Soul_Jyot Ji.


----------

